# Passion or Reezen



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Has anyone shot either of these new Matthews bows? I'm going to check them out tonight before league if I have time. Mostly just because I am curious.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope, sorry, can't help ya.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Shot em both. Went with the DXT instead.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I have not shot either, but I can tell you that if you are considering a Mathews bow you will most likely be very happy 

I bought a DXT last year and I love it, I shot a couple deer last year with it, one of which was a pretty nice 10 pt.

I went in with the mindset that I was NOT going to pay for a name-referring to Mathews. I had made arangements with the local archery shop to set up a few bows for me-I shoot 65# so that wasnt a problem but since I am left handed it takes a little more planning. Anyhoo, he did and he had a Mathews in the mix. I couldnt believe how nice it was!

I ordered one that day!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wish I would have shot the Reezen before purchasing the bow I bought this year.

I've heard a lot of good reviews on it.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I didn't get my chance to shoot. Passion is not yet in the shop and was too busy to shoot the Reezen. I have shot the DXT. Matthews are really nice bows, but man they cost! I'm not in a hurry of course, it's too close to the season. Besides, a new ML might have to come first. Too many toys, not enough cash!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

ERnurse said:


> I have not shot either, but I can tell you that if you are considering a Mathews bow you will most likely be very happy
> 
> I bought a DXT last year and I love it, I shot a couple deer last year with it, one of which was a pretty nice 10 pt.
> 
> ...


You shoot 65#? Holy smoke, I am humbled!!!


----------



## CBP (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll try reposting!

I haven't shot either. I checked two different shops this week and no Passion in sight. I have a few month old DXT, but I'm thinking I would have preferred something heavier like a Reezen. Its just very difficult and expensive to buy a bow that you cannot try out first. All you're ever shown is the "youth/ladies" bows. I had one, shot okay, but was ready to bow up. I am shooting 45#, but after deer season I'm planning on pushing that up to 50# and doing some shopping. 

Where are you gals bow shopping where they have options?


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> You shoot 65#? Holy smoke, I am humbled!!!


Yeah-- I shouldnt have put that in here because that doesnt matter. my point is that I was able to shoot a variety (Hoyt, Bowtech, Darton, PSE, Parker etc) because most bows in the shops are geared for men and they have the 60#-70# in stock. It is definitely tough to buy a bow without trying it out, I wouldnt have bought a Mathews without shooting it first because I would never have known how sweet it was!!. 

but shops just cant have them all in stock. 

Remember-- I have been bowhunting for 20 years.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

CBP said:


> Its just very difficult and expensive to buy a bow that you cannot try out first. All you're ever shown is the "youth/ladies" bows. I had one, shot okay, but was ready to bow up. I am shooting 45#, but after deer season I'm planning on pushing that up to 50# and doing some shopping.
> 
> Where are you gals bow shopping where they have options?


I went through MJC archery in Clinton Twp, also has a store in Royal Oak. I tried a few other bows at another local store but bought mine at MJC.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I shoot at MJC in Royal Oak. They have the passion in and the Reezen. That Passion is sweet. It is very light and super fast. I am still not convinced. More trying needs to go on. DTX is on my short list. I have shot that and really like that as well.

My bow is at 44# and is maxed out. I would be happy to work up to 50 and leave it at that.


----------

